# Why does my cousin hate me SO much?



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

My cousin REALLY seems to hate me :/ 
Basically we used to be best friends, and we both used to go around making fun of people, some of them were her friends and her friends' friends on the Internet and I stole a few of her things. I also used to talk s*** about my friends. I called one of her friends' friends fat (that girl is now her best friend) I was about 12-14 at the time. I also used to be rude to my friends sometimes to make my other friends laugh (which again I feel really ****ty for now)

Everyone at my school knows I called that girl fat and they are judging me for it :/ I know it was rude and immature especially since I didn't even know her. She's making herself out to be so much better than I am she was almost as bad as I was in the past. i know it was wrong to take her stuff but she literally HATES me for things that happened over 3 years ago. I don't understand how someone can hate someone that much for things they did 3 ago.

She makes fun of me for having SA and having no friends because she tells everyone I used to talk s*** about my friends and sometimes be really mean to them. I don't even know why I did it :/ I guess it was to make myself feel better.

Every time her and her friends see me coming from a 1 mile radius they start laughing.

I've gotten really ugly and I guess I do deserve it because I used to call people fat all the time. 
She says things like "I'm the biggest joke," well probably because I have no hobbies because of my depression and social anxiety and she goes on and on about how I deserve to be ugly.

I don't even understand why she hates me so much for the past :/ She really wasn't THAT much better herself back then either. 
I'd never hold a 3 year grudge on someone unless it was something MAJOR. She literally seems to hate me. My life is bad enough without her friends laughing at me like hyenas almost every time I go outside.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Your kidding right ? You really don't want an answer to that question do you ??


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

Alienated said:


> Your kidding right ? You really don't want an answer to that question do you ??


idk i just dont get how she hates me so much cuz of what happened 3 years ago -_-


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

did you ever apologize ?


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

Alienated said:


> did you ever apologize ?


Well no but my cousin just laughed and went along when I called that girl fat -_- 
and it was 3 years ago


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Why did I know the answer was no, and you would make a excuse ? Kitty if you really want to know why she still holds onto it... because she has different priorities than you... Think about that... how do really still treat her ? But be honest.


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

Alienated said:


> Why did I know the answer was no, and you would make a excuse ? Kitty if you really want to know why she still holds onto it... because she has different priorities than you... Think about that... how do really still treat her ? But be honest.


I don't do or say anything to her. She literally seems to hate me, thinks it's funny that I have no friends and I'm ugly af now. But whenever she sees me she starts laughing like a hyena just to make sure I will hear her and starts saying 'hahahaha she has no friends."


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I can totally see holding a 3 year grudge over seemingly dumb ****. Sometimes seemingly dumb stuff is actually important. Also, a that age, 14-15 years old people change a ****load. The whole thing about teens being dicks is sort of true, everyone goes through that. And people, and in this case in particular, teens, love stepping on the weak one's head. Maybe she sees you as pathetic (and please don't take offense, I'm not saying you are, at all; but people do tend to see shy people as pathetic) and wants to be cool by being a ***** towards you.
> 
> You don't say what the transition was like. You just say you used to say stuff about her friends, and that now she's a real *****. What happened in the middle? You had a big fight? You slowly stopped hanging out?


No it's stupid i got mad at her for running away with my bike, and then I made a loud stomping noise chasing after her because I was tired and annoyed and then she was like "calm down." and that kind of made me mad being told to calm down I guess so I went home, packed up my bags and left :/ and idk we never spoke after that so it wasn't even a big fight :/


----------

